# Job Career Info Needed



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Whats goin on fellas. I just wanted to introduce myself to the forum as I have been lurking around the boards for a few weeks and thought it was time to register and find out some info. I will be 21 in a week or so, and I just recently decided to make new plans on my future. I was attending college to become an RN. Things changed, so I will be pursuing Criminal Justice. My question is;

Having an assoc degree in Criminal Justice better my chances on becoming a Police Officer for MA?

Is it better to have an Assoc/Bach degree in Criminal Justice?

Having a degree guarantee a job in becoming a police officer?

I am definitely interested in this career decision as it being my future. Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

-Andrew


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome Andrew, you came to the right place.
Good luck and Post On!!

BTW;


> I was attending college to become an RN. Things changed, so I will be pursuing Criminal Justice.


 I have to say thats a good thing. I'd rather be arrested by you than have my balls shaved by you. Again, Good Luck!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Bachelors degree pays more than an associates degree via the Quinn Bill, having a degree does not guarantee anything.


----------

